# Irondog Illinois this weekend - Battle of the Bulls



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Irondog this weekend in New Lennox Illinois. It has EVERY bully breed you can think of - APBT, ABD , shorties , oldies Bandogs etc for conformation on saturday. PP and ring sports sunday. It is so much fun !!! Anyone around the Illinois /Indianna/ Wisc area needs to go

Check irondog.biz for info


----------

